# what visa to apply?



## Katrina_maex0x (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm really having a hard time deciding which visa should i apply. I have a kiwi boyfriend and have been on a relationship for a month and since my limited visa expired last june9th i went back to my home country. We are still communicating, skyping, emailing each other everyday. Now he wants me back so i could live with him in whangarei. What visa should i apply for? I know we are not qualified to apply for the partnership visa for temporary entry.. If he will act as my sponsor for a visit visa will INZ allow him? or will i be offered another limited visa again? I look forward for an advice from all of u.Thanks


----------



## expatrion (Jul 4, 2012)

Katrina_maex0x said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm really having a hard time deciding which visa should i apply. I have a kiwi boyfriend and have been on a relationship for a month and since my limited visa expired last june9th i went back to my home country. We are still communicating, skyping, emailing each other everyday. Now he wants me back so i could live with him in whangarei. What visa should i apply for? I know we are not qualified to apply for the partnership visa for temporary entry.. If he will act as my sponsor for a visit visa will INZ allow him? or will i be offered another limited visa again? I look forward for an advice from all of u.Thanks


You may want to look into a working holiday visa?


----------



## 1questxx (Jun 29, 2012)

expatrion said:


> You may want to look into a working holiday visa?


Not easy to get depending on country of origin and there is an age limit of 30 years old.


----------



## Katrina_maex0x (Jun 30, 2012)

I think it would be difficult for me to get a working holiday visa since im from the Philippines


----------

